# Yet another dead RGA8



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Had this for about a week now... I think the pic speaks for itself...

EDIT: For those of you who can't see, the bridge stud ripped out of the wood. I'm the 3rd person I've heard this has happened to.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 27, 2010)

damn. I was so tempted to get one of these too


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 27, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 27, 2010)

WTF!


----------



## I_infect (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if mahogany is the culprit here, it seems softer than basswood?

Also, anyone know of this happening to the RG2228's?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2010)

Did the two large side posts rip out as well?


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mahogany is supposed to be harder than basswood to my knowledge, but I've heard of 3 of these situations happening with the RGA8 and none on the 2228 so take that for what it is I suppose :/


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 27, 2010)

No the side posts are just fine. Just the one that keeps the thing level lol.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 27, 2010)

Crescent2k6 said:


> Mahogany is supposed to be harder than basswood to my knowledge, but I've heard of 3 of these situations happening with the RGA8 and none on the 2228 so take that for what it is I suppose :/


Yeah, I have a 2228, and this hasn't happened yet... but just because it's the same bridge it's a concern of mine. There's no reason for this... big design flaw


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Mar 27, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I'm wondering if mahogany is the culprit here, it seems softer than basswood?
> 
> Also, anyone know of this happening to the RG2228's?



It's probably just cheap wood, regardless of what kind it is.


----------



## I_infect (Mar 27, 2010)

the reason I brought up mahogany is I had a jackson cow(mahogany neck/body) delivered with the neck bolts stripped right out of the body. just wondering if there is any correlation. OP was it under warranty at least? I'm wondering what Ibanez has to say about this


----------



## continental (Mar 27, 2010)

damn that sucks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2010)

Drive down to Bensalem and ask HUSA what the fuck's up.


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I've only had it for like a week now so it shouldn't be a big problem. Taking it back to the store I bought it from tomorrow.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 27, 2010)

That sucks man. But then again, look at the price you paid for it. I always found the RGA8's to just look a bit cheap. Like Ibby knew they were overpricing the 2228's so they found a cheap ass alternative. Not saying they are all like that, but from the stories, not a good indicator.

Hope you can get that taken care of without a stab at your wallet


----------



## Origin (Mar 27, 2010)

I've never liked the rga8 because I assumed it was cheap and liable to screw up due to Indo origin, gloss black (something about gloss black activates a 'meh' tic in me ) and it being a cheap alternative to the 2228, which I want horribly. It makes me sad to see it proven true though  I hope you get your money back dude, that's bullshit!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2010)

Origin said:


> I've never liked the rga8 because I assumed it was cheap and liable to screw up due to Indo origin, gloss black (something about gloss black activates a 'meh' tic in me ) and it being a cheap alternative to the 2228, which I want horribly. It makes me sad to see it proven true though  I hope you get your money back dude, that's bullshit!



Because three in a few hundred is an obvious sign of that it's terrible. 

I kid I kid.


This is why I don't buy first runs. There's always hiccups and other little miscalculations.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2010)

that sucks, sorry to hear that


----------



## Roo (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah man, I was at Daemoness the other day and he was working with one, rerouting some pickups and setting up and so forth, and when he was working the would the first thing he said is that the wood did NOT feel like Mahogany rather it was flaky and dry, perhaps signifying that is made of really cheap and nasty mahogany. I mean they're going to want to use a lightweight mahogany so its not too muddy but thats terrible man. Hope that all sorts out. I'd say go with Agile next time (not something I say often as I'm not a fan of their 8s)


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 28, 2010)

Compared to that,agile's flaws seem minor...
Most lkely it's because of cheap wood..I guess ibanez wouldn't afford something better for that price,regarding the relatively small number of people wanting an 8 string..And explains maybe why the RG228 is overpriced XD
I just hope it's not because of inadequate study of the mechanical properties of the bridge and the forces that the screws apply to the wood..Both cases are unacceptable for such a big company...


----------



## Neil (Mar 28, 2010)

Surely if this has never happened to a RG2228, then in comparison it isnt overpriced...


Anyway, I wonder if there is a training fuckup with the indo workers and they arent installing the bridge correctly?

What we need is someone to strip the finish on their RGA8 and have a good look at it


----------



## AVH (Mar 28, 2010)

I have repaired two first run RG2228's a couple of years ago with the lifting levelling stud, and I discovered that it's *not anything to do with the wood itself*, but rather the screw being longer than the channel in the body holding the brass anchor. So what happens, depending on how you're setting up your bridge (which, yes, there's a correct way), if you start screwing the hex levelling screw downwards into the body, it continues down and through the brass anchor (which is really a threaded sleeve with retaining tangs on the outside) and bottoming out inside the body at the base of the channel, thereby breaking the tang's hold on the wood and lifting the brass anchor up and out of the body. I corrected this by removing the bridge, drilling the hole deeper into the body for screw adjustability clearance, reseating and gluing the anchor into the body, reinstall the bridge, and bingo - full adjustability farther downwards and a much stronger connection into the body. 
I haven't seen any since, but this was what Ive found in my repairshop. Ibanez just didn't drill the holes deep enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2010)

Mahogany is harder than Basswood I believe, but as has already been mentioned the RG2228 despite being Basswood is a higher quality guitar and the RGA8 is probably a cheap piece of Mahogany not to mention will have lower production quality.


----------



## Stengah (Mar 28, 2010)

This happened to the first one out of the box at my local music store as well


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> I have repaired two first run RG2228's a couple of years ago with the lifting levelling stud, and I discovered that it's *not anything to do with the wood itself*, but rather the screw being longer than the channel in the body holding the brass anchor. So what happens, depending on how you're setting up your bridge (which, yes, there's a correct way), if you start screwing the hex levelling screw downwards into the body, it continues down and through the brass anchor (which is really a threaded sleeve with retaining tangs on the outside) and bottoming out inside the body at the base of the channel, thereby breaking the tang's hold on the wood and lifting the brass anchor up and out of the body. I corrected this by removing the bridge, drilling the hole deeper into the body for screw adjustability clearance, reseating and gluing the anchor into the body, reinstall the bridge, and bingo - full adjustability farther downwards and a much stronger connection into the body.
> I haven't seen any since, but this was what Ive found in my repairshop. Ibanez just didn't drill the holes deep enough.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 28, 2010)

they seriously need to get that new hipshot style bridge on there


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 28, 2010)

The thing costs $800 - that is not cheap at all... writing off issues as if it's a $99 Squier is just ridiculous.


----------



## alvaro (Mar 28, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> I have repaired two first run RG2228's a couple of years ago with the lifting levelling stud, and I discovered that it's *not anything to do with the wood itself*, but rather the screw being longer than the channel in the body holding the brass anchor. So what happens, depending on how you're setting up your bridge (which, yes, there's a correct way), if you start screwing the hex levelling screw downwards into the body, it continues down and through the brass anchor (which is really a threaded sleeve with retaining tangs on the outside) and bottoming out inside the body at the base of the channel, thereby breaking the tang's hold on the wood and lifting the brass anchor up and out of the body. I corrected this by removing the bridge, drilling the hole deeper into the body for screw adjustability clearance, reseating and gluing the anchor into the body, reinstall the bridge, and bingo - full adjustability farther downwards and a much stronger connection into the body.
> I haven't seen any since, but this was what Ive found in my repairshop. Ibanez just didn't drill the holes deep enough.




Thank you for taking the time to explain that. Reading it i also think in a 2nd alterative, maybe faster: you could also saw the screw to make it shorter than the brass anchor length, do you think this could work fine too?


----------



## loktide (Mar 28, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> The thing costs $800 - that is not cheap at all... writing off issues as if it's a $99 Squier is just ridiculous.



+1

i hope ibanez addresses this issue on the next production run


----------



## AVH (Mar 28, 2010)

alvaro said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain that. Reading it i also think in a 2nd alterative, maybe faster: you could also saw the screw to make it shorter than the brass anchor length, do you think this could work fine too?


 
Yes it's possible, I had thought of that as well, but the amount of upward travel is small, only about 1/4 to 3/8" or so if I remember correctly, and that could be a major problem in the future for you (or the next owner) should you want to raise the action or shim the neck to change the angle, thus needing to raise the whole bridge and suddenly run out of thread. Oops. Could've used that extra 1/4" or so of thread in that case.


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thank you so much for the explanation. Just returned it today and got all my money back with no hassles so at least that worked out. I'm considering buying an agile with the money I got back.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think it's always been a case of end user mishap though. I know at least one of the guys who had the issue said it was busted when he first took the guitar out of the box.


----------



## Variant (Mar 28, 2010)

It's because the Fixed Edge so desperately wants to be a real fucking tremolo that this keeps happening.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

Crescent2k6 said:


> Wow thank you so much for the explanation. Just returned it today and got all my money back with no hassles so at least that worked out. I'm considering buying an agile with the money I got back.



I still say you should go for the Schecter


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh hey man lol. I'm really considering it. Agiles are looking pretty sweet though for the price.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, from what you said, the Agile could conceivably be more your thing anyway...flatter, thinner neck and all that. The longer scale threw me off a bit when I've tried them, as well.


----------



## viesczy (Mar 29, 2010)

Warrior,
You're saying that the Agile 8s have a thinner neck than the Ibby 8? My 7 string Agile has a table leg of a neck compared to my 2 Ibby 7s.

Derek


----------



## AVH (Mar 29, 2010)

viesczy said:


> Warrior,
> You're saying that the Agile 8s have a thinner neck than the Ibby 8? My 7 string Agile has a table leg of a neck compared to my 2 Ibby 7s.
> 
> Derek



Check my Interceptor 830 review farther down, I compare it directly with an RG2228....it's definitely thinner than any Schecter or LTD, and _almost_ as thin as the Ibby's _in the center of the neck_, except it has 'shoulders' in the profile carve that make it feel chunkier nearer the edges. Also sometimes referred to as a 'boat' profile, as opposed to Ibanez's oval 'Wizard' type.


----------



## viesczy (Mar 30, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Check my Interceptor 830 review farther down, I compare it directly with an RG2228....it's definitely thinner than any Schecter or LTD, and _almost_ as thin as the Ibby's _in the center of the neck_, except it has 'shoulders' in the profile carve that make it feel chunkier nearer the edges. Also sometimes referred to as a 'boat' profile, as opposed to Ibanez's oval 'Wizard' type.



Dendroaspis 
I am on that review! Now my 8 string ideas have been tipped on their ear!

BTW great name... Mambas don't enough love!

Derek


----------



## AVH (Mar 30, 2010)

viesczy said:


> Dendroaspis
> I am on that review! Now my 8 string ideas have been tipped on their ear!
> 
> BTW great name... Mambas don't enough love!
> ...



Good!
Yeah, I used to work with all four species, and bred polylepis & viridis. You into herps?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 30, 2010)

viesczy said:


> Warrior,
> You're saying that the Agile 8s have a thinner neck than the Ibby 8? My 7 string Agile has a table leg of a neck compared to my 2 Ibby 7s.
> 
> Derek



It's been a pretty long time since I've tried the Agile out for myself. I was comparing it to the Schecter neck, though, not the Ibanez. It was a reference to a conversation that Crescent2k6 and I had had earlier (I'm actually the one who handled the return of the guitar this thread is about, I work at that store).


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah warrior I'm definitely looking forward to trying out that schecter once you get it in stock. Also, just curious. Has anyone had this problem with the Edge III-8 on the 2228? Cause it's exactly the same bridge but it seems to only have this problem on the RGA8. If set up "wrong" would it do the same thing to the 2228? or is the wood routed out deep enough so that this doesn't happen?


----------



## Sy01 (Mar 31, 2010)

As I said in another "borked RGA8" thread, mine broke the same way the same weekend I got it, while I was playing. I felt really awful, because at that point, there was no news of this happening to anyone else; so I thought I wouldn't be able to get a replacement.

I just got a call from Gear4Music.com and they said that my replacement won't arrive til june (instead of today, as originally thought), so I took a refund.

I guess this delay is to do with factory recalls. My only option now is probably to get and Agile Intrepid, but I'm skeptical of that, because despite the price, I'd have to do all that customs crap, and we don't get a warranty in the UK either.

Well, maybe the next lot of RGA8s (or whatever they choose to replace them) will be better?


----------



## ndobrev (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn, mine is dead too....


----------



## alexguge (Oct 16, 2010)

That picture gives the creeps.
seems to be alot of problems with the RGA-8. Still havent figured out what the problem is on my own, but I guess it's related to that damn screw. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/129013-rga-8-problem.html


----------



## mr coffee (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm....leaning more and more towards any 8 that's not an Ibanez.

-m


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 16, 2010)

ndobrev said:


> Damn, mine is dead too....



Ouch


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 16, 2010)

For what it's worth... Ibanez and a few other guitar companies source their mahogany from plantations in asia. This plantation mahogany is of inferior quality to that sourced from south/central america or africa. I.E. Softer.


----------



## Origin (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure I could fix it if I bought one and it was fucked, but it's their job, for 800 dollars, to make me a guitar that doesn't BREAK on its own. They're not getting any of my money for new affordable models when they make them this shitty. Used or custom it is hahah 

I feel for you man  hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> For what it's worth... Ibanez and a few other guitar companies source their mahogany from plantations in asia. This plantation mahogany is of inferior quality to that sourced from south/central america or africa. I.E. Softer.



Ibanez doesn't source anything, as they don't produce anything (except for LACS). Look to Cort, World, Seain, and a few of the other larger guitar makers. 

The same stuff that Agiles, Schecters, LTDs, and Ibanez guitars are made of (and literally hundreds of other brands) are sourced from the same suppliers, namely those Cortek employs.


----------



## E733 (Oct 17, 2010)

This worries me. 

I have had my RGA8 for about 2 months now...and no problems yet. However, I am getting it set up soon...I'm worried.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez doesn't source anything, as they don't produce anything (except for LACS). Look to Cort, World, Seain, and a few of the other larger guitar makers.
> 
> The same stuff that Agiles, Schecters, LTDs, and Ibanez guitars are made of (and literally hundreds of other brands) are sourced from the same suppliers, namely those Cortek employs.



Sourced was simply meant to imply where the wood comes from... Not necessarily who is in charge of it... We're all very aware that Ibanez is not very involved in it's non japanese or LACS production lines.


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 17, 2010)

Man, its threads like this that make me glad I signed up to this forum. I'm in the market for an 8 string and had first considered the Ibanez before I found the Agile and the Guerilla but after seeing these brand new RGA8's fall apart like this forget it.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 17, 2010)

I've heard of a few issues with the Agiles too... I'm not saying that in most cases there are issues... Just beware. Quality control is an issues with a lot of companies now. If you're getting an Ibanez, I'd suggest going for a prestige or better. The problem with that is the price. But then again... You can get a BRJ or something similar for a little more than a prestige that's custom which makes it a lot more personal for the money invested. TBH though... I'm pretty unimpressed with Ibanez as of late. I bought a new UV777BK this year... 2g's invested and there was more wood filler in the inlay than I would have liked and there is a shim hanging out from under the locking nut. You would think that for the money they charge for these guitars they'd put more effort into avoiding obvious defects like this. It plays like no other guitar I've owned, but I really was expecting a little more for my money.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 17, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> I've heard of a few issues with the Agiles too... I'm not saying that in most cases there are issues... Just beware. Quality control is an issues with a lot of companies now. *If you're getting an Ibanez, I'd suggest going for a prestige or better. The problem with that is the price. But then again... You can get a BRJ or something similar for a little more than a prestige that's custom which makes it a lot more personal for the money invested.* TBH though... I'm pretty unimpressed with Ibanez as of late. I bought a new UV777BK this year... 2g's invested and there was more wood filler in the inlay than I would have liked and there is a shim hanging out from under the locking nut. You would think that for the money they charge for these guitars they'd put more effort into avoiding obvious defects like this. It plays like no other guitar I've owned, but I really was expecting a little more for my money.



not always true. most companies ive talked with about custom 8s put them into the high $2k range. I am going with RestorationAD(Brett) for mine, however although all builds are different,i gave him a budget and hes willing to accomodate it. Itll be his first customer 8, so hes pricing it accordingly. Were doing alot of trial and error with the setup and hes using a Agile Cepheus for a base idea of tones for the handwound pups he is going to install too(cant wait to try them firstHAHA!!). The good thing about these thing are the time though. Im going to give 1/2 in january when i get school money. THe build will start then and i should have till about may to pay it off before its finished.

So after its all said and done hell have 8string templates done now, and be able to offer a model to his customers. We have talked extensively about the "middle" area market for 8s. People wanting better than a RG2228(price,specs,playability) but not cost like $4500 like a sherman or Hufschmid. So hopefully when its all said and done, hell have good news for those looking for a mid ranged yet still BALLER custom 8.

my agile slays though. I was going for an RGA8, but the scale, horrid pups, active routing and price derailed it. My septor is perfect. haha


----------



## rettnoise (Oct 19, 2010)

yet there's another rga8 with the screw popping out of the wood.
i had it for 4 1/2 weeks when it happened.
i bought in from thomann in germany, they took it back for a garanty repair.
though i have changed the pickup for a seymour duncan blackout
an exchange is most likely not possible. it has been a week now and i got a mail that they have send it to the german distributer.
i hope they fix it properly !

regards
rettnoise


----------



## Interloper (Oct 20, 2010)

You can add me to the list, I had mine one week and the small bolt on the trem stripped out of the wood before I even had a chance to change the strings. I sent it to get repaired so a month later I get it back. Three days later I go to change the strings and I unlock the nut only to find it cracked in half right under the low string. Called my dealer, boxed it up and I'm getting my money back. 

The thing about these is that they are not exactly entry level priced. Anything over $600 should not have these types of problems. The whole fixed edge is kinda stupid if you ask me, a hipshot would have been infinitely better imo.


----------



## Barney (Oct 23, 2010)

This happened to my 2-weeks-old RGA8 also. + The nut cracked and it needs to be replaced. Check my thread.


----------



## stereo-image (Oct 25, 2010)

mmm.....bad...very bad...


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> I've heard of a few issues with the Agiles too... I'm not saying that in most cases there are issues... Just beware. Quality control is an issues with a lot of companies now. If you're getting an Ibanez, I'd suggest going for a prestige or better. The problem with that is the price. But then again... You can get a BRJ or something similar for a little more than a prestige that's custom which makes it a lot more personal for the money invested. TBH though... I'm pretty unimpressed with Ibanez as of late. I bought a new UV777BK this year... 2g's invested and there was more wood filler in the inlay than I would have liked and there is a shim hanging out from under the locking nut. You would think that for the money they charge for these guitars they'd put more effort into avoiding obvious defects like this. It plays like no other guitar I've owned, but I really was expecting a little more for my money.



Well I have figured out why quality control has become an issue: 1. Its more important to have the coolest phone and bill subscription available than to concentrate on driving (the deadliest thing anyone will ever do in their lives)
much less worry about some weird 7 or 8 string guitar haha.(Sarcasm )
2. What? You want chili on your burger? Thats impossible!
3.  'ed up society in general.
4. Money = worth shit to buy but the actual bill-note worth an arm and leg.
5. Huge company business, huge company scam, huge inflation flatulance.
HUGE list must stop here.


----------



## No2EMGs4Me (Oct 25, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I'm wondering if mahogany is the culprit here, it seems softer than basswood?
> 
> Also, anyone know of this happening to the RG2228's?




I ordered a RG2228 when they came out and this happened. It didn't even make it out of the shop...broke my heart when i heard that 'chunk'. Ibanez could give me a reasonable turnaround for a replacement so i ended up just getting my money back and i've been pretty bitter ever since. I want an 8 string so bad and i still really want that model but still worry cause theres a lot of guitar i can buy for that money


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 26, 2010)

Ibanez has messed up royally on these. They aren't "cheap" guitars, and even if they were, this shouldn't happen - a stupid design flaw that should never have left the drawing board. 

Their fancy "innovation" of using a fixed edge bridge really came back to bite them in the ass. As so many other people in this thread has asked before, why not just use a hipshot bridge or something?


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 27, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> Their fancy "innovation" of using a fixed edge bridge really came back to bite them in the ass. As so many other people in this thread has asked before, why not just use a hipshot bridge or something?


 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 27, 2010)

are you guys unlocking that screw before you adjust the action? itd seem a nobrainer that you changing the bridge height without undoing the screw would put alot of tension and strain on just that little screw barely sunk into the body.


----------



## ndobrev (Feb 4, 2011)

[email protected]#$! Fixed and ready to 






















Lovely killswitch, heh.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry to see this, this happened to me, and i therefore will probably never get another RGA8, damn shame, sorry again mate


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep imo the rg8 is a fail.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 9, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Man, its threads like this that make me glad I signed up to this forum. I'm in the market for an 8 string and had first considered the Ibanez before I found the Agile and the Guerilla but after seeing these brand new RGA8's fall apart like this forget it.


 
Actually, I eat crow here. I took a chance on the RGA8 and I'm real pleased with it. You just need to be careful when you adjust the bridge up or down to adjust the screw accordingly. Now I'm saving up for a used RG2228.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 9, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Man, its threads like this that make me glad I signed up to this forum. I'm in the market for an 8 string and had first considered the Ibanez before I found the Agile and the Guerilla but after seeing these brand new RGA8's fall apart like this forget it.



Then reading threads like this and the other ones, which details the exact nature of such problem and provides know-to-work solutions, will allow you to buy an RGA8, knowing exactly what to do immidiately:
Basically two minor fixes: Longer bolt in the nut, and drilling the bridge screw hole a bit deeper.

Put in another way.. which of these two situations would you prefer, when shopping a medium-priced guitar:
* one having know issues, but with fully documented cheap'n'easy fixes
* one seemingly/likely with no flaws, though seldom/unknown issues may occur, which may prove difficult to diagnose and remedy.

What I mean is that many medium-priced instruments do have 'something' - not at all saying flawless doesn't exist.

I don't mind known issues. I'm looking for a used ok RGA8, and will happily accept one with crack  (so, PM me to get rid yer shizzle  )


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn, I just ordered one of these things too. Very nervous about it now.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 9, 2011)

Release_Rinzler said:


> Damn, I just ordered one of these things too. Very nervous about it now.


 
Don't be nervous. It will be fine. From what I gathered they improved the design and all the newer ones are fixed. I've had mine almost a week and its incredible. I've been playing it for hours every night and its simply the coolest guitar I've ever played. Once I get new pickups it will be dialed.


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine turned up in my store this morning on my shipment truck (helps to be a warehouse manager of sorts.) I was shocked it came in so quick. I was expecting a two week wait. So I inspected the bridge and found it to be right where I like it from the get go, so I left it alone. I did however notice a small crack in the finish. it was right in the upper left hand corner of the pickup route. Right where the body meets the neck. So I checked to see how bad it was. needless to say it fell off and turned the crack into a ship. oh well.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Don't be nervous. It will be fine. From what I gathered they improved the design and all the newer ones are fixed. I've had mine almost a week and its incredible. I've been playing it for hours every night and its simply the coolest guitar I've ever played. Once I get new pickups it will be dialed.



Yeah this problem was handled last year. You'll be fine!


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah this problem was handled last year. You'll be fine!



Mine's actually a left over from last year. There were only two in our system. I don't really want to take the risk with mucking about with the bridge. Its actually as low as I need it to be so I'm pretty satisfied with it. I just need to get rid of those pickups and that stupid double A battery thing


----------



## ndobrev (Feb 13, 2011)

vansinn said:


> *Basically two minor fixes: **Longer bolt in the nut, *
> *and drilling the bridge screw hole a bit deeper*.


 
Indeed, cheers


----------



## engage757 (Feb 13, 2011)

pretty sure that what you guys are referring to as mahogany is SAPELE. Mahogany is HONDURAN mahogany and is protected due to it becoming scarce I believe. I think most companies are using Sapele which is a similar hardwood.


----------



## ATP (Feb 14, 2011)

I feel lucky to have my RGA8's body be Zebrawood.


----------



## JamieB (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody ever thought that people going trigger happy on there alan keys ???????

ive seen pictures of this and its always the alan key bolts that break things so anythought that its some noob with a new floyd rose fix bridge or am i been a bit harsh.

Ive got a RGA8 its awsome had 3 months now no problems tbh the pickups arent great at all but the build is excellent.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2011)

^

They'd have no reason to tighten that particular bolt, since it's a fixed bridge.

Regardless, it was a flaw in the design of that part of the bridge. Your's is likely from a more recent batch; Ibanez addressed the issue relatively quickly (this thread is also like 11 months old).

From the first page (this guy knows his shit);



Dendroaspis said:


> I have repaired two first run RG2228's a couple of years ago with the lifting levelling stud, and I discovered that it's *not anything to do with the wood itself*, but rather the screw being longer than the channel in the body holding the brass anchor. So what happens, depending on how you're setting up your bridge (which, yes, there's a correct way), if you start screwing the hex levelling screw downwards into the body, it continues down and through the brass anchor (which is really a threaded sleeve with retaining tangs on the outside) and bottoming out inside the body at the base of the channel, thereby breaking the tang's hold on the wood and lifting the brass anchor up and out of the body. I corrected this by removing the bridge, drilling the hole deeper into the body for screw adjustability clearance, reseating and gluing the anchor into the body, reinstall the bridge, and bingo - full adjustability farther downwards and a much stronger connection into the body.
> I haven't seen any since, but this was what Ive found in my repairshop. Ibanez just didn't drill the holes deep enough.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 25, 2011)

Once Ibanez decides to spend a little more time on the bridge design & maybe release this bad boy in Alder...the problems will all go away
-Brent


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 25, 2011)

Yet 9/10 times this problem occurs when people raise the action without raising the fucking allen key first. That ladies and gentlemen, is how you rip it out of the wood. The allen key doesn't need to be tightened a lot btw, just enough to keep the bridge from moving will do fine.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 27, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Yet 9/10 times this problem occurs when people raise the action without raising the fucking allen key first. That ladies and gentlemen, is how you rip it out of the wood. The allen key doesn't need to be tightened a lot btw, just enough to keep the bridge from moving will do fine.


I can dig it! & Ya know, I think I do have to agree with you there 
-Brent


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was under the impression that the bridge screw problem was a design fault that they had when they first started making the RGA8, and have since fixed it. The first RGA8 that I bought broke after about a month and I got it replaced with a brand new one which has been fine ever since. I wouldn't worry too much about this happening too you, especially if you buy a brand new one


----------



## thewildturkey (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey All,

I just scored an RGA8 in a trade, is there anyway to tell from the serial number, or from an inspection of the bridge what run the guitar is and/or if it will be prone to this issue?

Cheers for an info

Dan.

Edit:
Actually, I got it from Weimat01, looks like it shouldnt be a problem according to his post above


----------



## What is Sleep (Mar 28, 2011)

I got a RGA8 a little less than a month ago from Musician's Friend, and the seating is ripping out of the wood on mine now.

I'm really sad that it happened, and was very overcautious when it came to tightening that bolt when lowering my bridge, yet it didn't pop out of the wood a bit until I made a truss bar adjustment.

It really sucks, and I know it is partially my own fault, but I thought the one I was buying would be from one of the more current batches of RGA8, but Musician's Friend must have had a back stock of them or something. I'm going to look up the serial number here in a bit.

Luckily, at the moment, it is still playable, but I'm afraid the bridge is going to rip out at any point in time. Hopefully my local luthier can fix it! He seems very skilled and his prices are very competitive. I'm gonna go down there in the next day or so and get a price quote.


----------



## Variant (May 23, 2011)

Shit, just happened to mine.  Was just putting a new set of strings on it. It's not like I run a whole lot of tension or anything. Anyone want to let me know what parts I need to fix it? I sent a inquiry to Ibanez about it as well, but I got the thing third hand so I doubt the warranty is good.


----------



## King Crimson (May 23, 2011)

Crescent2k6 said:


> Oh hey man lol. I'm really considering it. Agiles are looking pretty sweet though for the price.


 
Hey Crescent2k6 sorry to hear your misfortune on the RGA8. I was going to go with one too but I think unless I can afford a 2228 it aint gonna happen.

However looking at the Agile it looks very attractive, especially from a price point. I'm a little perplexed as to how Agile can offer a 8 so low priced. I mean $600 for the Agile Intrepid Dual 828 EB and $660 for the Agile Septor 828 RN. Something scares me a bit I must admit about this.

And what's the difference between the RN and the EB model?


----------



## op1e (May 23, 2011)

RN = Rosewood
EB = Ebony (fingerboards)


----------



## JaeSwift (May 24, 2011)

To all of you had that are concerned about this or are having issues with it, there's a really simple solution (something I did when I built my replacement body, keeping in mind I have one of the ''first batch'' RGA 8's):

Epoxy the stud for the allen screw. Simple as that. The sapele that Ibanez is using is relatively soft so the stud rips out quite fast (also, it's claws don't dig in to the wood that much). 

Just take out the bridge, then the stud which I accomplished by screwing in a dummy screw and using two spanners as a lever (tape your guitar though, it might get scratched). Then cover the part of the stud where the screw goes in to with tape and epoxy the base hole where the stud came from, then insert it back firmly and your troubles will cease and fortune will smile upon you


----------

